

Lavaboom's response to warrants - xkarga00
https://blog.lavaboom.com/lavabooms-response-to-warrants/

======
DiabloD3
Everything they are doing is legal. Sadly, the laws will be changed to
criminalize normal behavior, even if they are in Germany.

~~~
BillFranklin
That's why the EFF are so valuable. We need EFF to have bigger presence in
Europe - I think a couple of their people have moved to Berlin recently.

